# Pre-CBS Strat, $5000 , Edmonton ??



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Expecting there's more to this story, but posting here for fun and interest anyway. 1963 fender strat, pre CBS. Plays great, original hard case | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Fender's official Serial Number look-up shows no results for L07730, but other sites do point to 1963. I tried my luck at Google image search and didn't find exact duplicate pictures elsewhere - but I'm no expert there. This was posted for 45 minutes ago and with zero views, so if I've lost my once in a lifetime deal, please let me know!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Farmboyjo said:


> Fender's official Serial Number look-up shows no results for L07730, but other sites do point to 1963. I tried my luck at Google image search and didn't find exact duplicate pictures elsewhere - but I'm no expert there. This was posted for 45 minutes ago and with zero views, so if I've lost my once in a lifetime deal, please let me know!


That "official serial number lookup" is trash. Doesn't work for lots of eras of guitars and misidentifies others. My '62 Reissue comes up as a Squier Jagmaster, my MIM strat comes up as a MIM P-Bass. It does however pull up my '51 Sting P-Bass correctly so there is that.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I sent a message first thing this morning when I saw it and it had zero views but I've heard nothing back...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If this is legit, I wonder if he's starting a bidding war. Worst sellers out there. Maybe there is far less original than replaced.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I just talked to him and his inbox and messages are blowing up from people across the country and they are offering him more, sounds like a bidding war type situation. I live in the same city as him and it's certainly annoying to compete with Toronto dudes who are throwing stupid offers his way...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This happened recently to me where I was in the same city and the first to offer the asking price however multiple competing offers arrived afterwards. As soon as the seller said "I now have an offer for X$ if you want to match it" I told them I didn't play that game, was out, and said good luck. I've been on the other side as well so I understand the lure of considering higher offers when you've grossly underpriced something.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Did he grossly under price it purposely though? I'd question that. Anybody who owns a pre-cbs Strat very likely knows what he has. Rather than price it right and get a few offers, why not go low and have the price push itself up by pitting offer against offer? Advertise for what you'd like for it and don't play games. I bet if it were reversed he's get pissed off.

A very lowly tactic I myself would never employ nor get caught up in. Years ago when the XB360 was being released I had ordered one through a source who got back to me saying interest was high and the price I entered in at just doubled and I'd have to match it or I'm out. I told him to take his thievery elsewhere and hope he chokes on everything nobody buys.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

It seems legit, I’ve been in contact with the owner/person posting it. It’s mainly original and refinished. There’s been one owner who doesn’t play anymore. I sure as hell hope I can get this thing.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Oho said:


> It seems legit, I’ve been in contact with the owner/person posting it. It’s mainly original and refinished. There’s been one owner who doesn’t play anymore. I sure as hell hope I can get this thing.


Looks like you and I are in direct competition then as I'm also in Edmonton and have been in contact with him as well! Eep!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

🍿

May the one with the greater want win?? I can't wait for the NGD posting to see.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

Mutron said:


> Looks like you and I are in direct competition then as I'm also in Edmonton and have been in contact with him as well! Eep!


Jeez, let’s see if one of us can get it. I imagine that there’s going to be a wild bidding war going on for this. I sure hope it doesn’t come to that though.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Oho said:


> It seems legit, I’ve been in contact with the owner/person posting it. It’s mainly original and refinished. There’s been one owner who doesn’t play anymore. I sure as hell hope I can get this thing.


Nice. You and [mention]Mutron [/mention] keep us posted. I’ve got 3 bothers that live in Sh Park and I’ve let them know too. Should be interesting.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

The seller's inbox right now...


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha I'm definitely not in it for a ridiculous bidding war, maybe @Oho and I should split it and have joint custody!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

His ad is ridiculously vague. Also no internal photos or shots of the neck heel and cavities to see the date stamps or anything whatsoever to verify the authenticity?

I'd be extremely leery of plunking down money on a long distance deal like this to some rando on Kijiji.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

MetalTele79 said:


> The seller's inbox right now...


How do you know what I sent them, hahaha.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> His ad is ridiculously vague. Also no internal photos or shots of the neck heel and cavities to see the date stamps or anything whatsoever to verify the authenticity?
> 
> I'd be extremely leery of plunking down money on a long distance deal like this to some rando on Kijiji.


Yes, non local people need not inquire haha.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I mean, if you had a fake this would be a great way to dupe a buyer. Create a frenzy of competition for it due to the low price which also creates urgency and a potential buyer might act against their better judgement to pull the trigger without doing their due diligence.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I mean, if you had a fake this would be a great way to dupe a buyer. Create a frenzy of competition for it due to the low price which also creates urgency and a potential buyer might act against their better judgement to pull the trigger without doing their due diligence.


Very possible, especially with an unobtanium item like a pre-CBS Fender but on the other hand I've gotten insanely great deals on Kijiji when I've been ready to pounce first and ask questions later!


----------



## jacob (Sep 19, 2017)

Yet another guy here who's been in touch with the seller since this morning. Somewhat local to him as well. He started at $5k, later raised to $6k at around noon, just got another text he's got an offer of $6.5k. By the time he's back from work at 6pm he's gonna ask $10k for a refinished Strat with no one actually interested anymore. Sure, the guitar has value but I'm not a fan of this attitude and with the lack of pics or info, that's a couple of red flags already. Someone in Edmonton might score a great deal or get badly burned.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, with luck, everyone will lose interest in his game and write him off as just another kijiji chud.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

On Reverb a 63 Strats are $36 to 42 K


The one on kijiji would have been stolen ?


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

And sold to the highest bidder. I’m not sure what the final price was. But, I had offered $7500 near the end.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't have touched that one without seeing it in person. Obviously a full refin and pickgaurd not original. I'd want to see neck stamps and what's under the pickgaurd.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow. Thanks for the update Oho. Even with 50% decrease from normal value for the refin, I think $7500 would have been a good deal - after you got to see it in person.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Way too risky without seeing it and taking the neck off etc...


----------

